# Thinking of moving to Loughton



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I am searching for somewhere to buy a house within commuting distance of Liverpool Street. Have noticed loughton, Harold wood and Debden are within our price range but know nothing about the areas. Just looking for a decent place to bring up my daughter for 350-400k.

Could anyone shed some light.

Many thanks


----------



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Aug 9, 2015)

Old thread here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/debden-loughton-on-way-to-epping.235008/


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 10, 2015)

Loughton and Debden are nice. Harold Wood is quite Romfordish. 

What kind of area are you after? I lived in South Woodford for a while, thats really nice and on Central Line.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 10, 2015)

Shenfield is often recommended as a place you get more for your £££. Bit further out.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 11, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Shenfield is often recommended as a place you get more for your £££. Bit further out.




That will be on crossrail to wont it?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 11, 2015)

FullFathomFive said:


> That will be on crossrail to wont it?



Yes it will, see map here 

only downside is it's near Brentwood the centre of 'The only way is essex.' 

Someone I work with moved there and seems quite happy.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 11, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Yes it will, see map here
> 
> only downside is it's near Brentwood the centre of 'The only way is essex.'
> 
> Someone I work with moved there and seems quite happy.




Brentwood aint too bad. However ive not been there for year, before TOWIE was born.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2015)

Loughton seems alright - no idea how expensive it is - has a few pubs and restaurants - plus M&S and Sainsbury's. Also close to Epping Forest which is fab


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 11, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Yes it will, see map here
> 
> only downside is it's near Brentwood the centre of 'The only way is essex.'
> 
> Someone I work with moved there and seems quite happy.


Loughton is in the TOWIE triangle of Loughton/Brentwood/Chigwell.  Personally having worked in the area (Loughton/Epping) for 7 years I wouldn't move there - there's a marked small minded, parochial way of thinking about the whole place with lots of Tories/UKIP types, plus the bling and glitter of the TOWIE wannabees.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 11, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Loughton is in the TOWIE triangle of Loughton/Brentwood/Chigwell.  Personally having worked in the area (Loughton/Epping) for 7 years I wouldn't move there - there's a marked small minded, parochial way of thinking about the whole place with lots of Tories/UKIP types, plus the bling and glitter of the TOWIE wannabees.



Isnt this pretty much Essex in general? (allbeit Loughton etc is old Essex). Its why i left Essex as quick as i could when i worked full time.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 11, 2015)

FullFathomFive said:


> Isnt this pretty much Essex in general? (allbeit Loughton etc is old Essex). Its why i left Essex as quick as i could when i worked full time.


Possibly, it's the only bit of Essex I know well.  Obviously there are some interesting people there but I found working there stultfying, and many of the commonplace attitudes quite shocking - although I accept that might coloured by the fact I was working in local government.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 11, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Possibly, it's the only bit of Essex I know well.  Obviously there are some interesting people there but I found working there stultfying, and many of the commonplace attitudes quite shocking - although I accept that might coloured by the fact I was working in local government.



Of course, there are still people with an open mind that leave Essex every now and then. But i found a huge majority of mindless clones.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 11, 2015)

Not going to argue with that - I was trying to be balanced.  After all the wonderful Ken Campbell did live (and die) in Loughton.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 11, 2015)

My parents moved around London alot as i was a kid, but then eventually settled in Dagenham when i was about 14. The following 7 years were awful. I moved back into London as soon as i could. Everyone was the same. Born in Dagenham die in Dagenham. Fun was Romford on a saturday night.


----------



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

Estate agents said I don't have enough of a budget to move there. They say that for every destination I try ffs and for me 400k is over budget. I am looking for a 3 bed house in a good area to bring up a family with a good school within a mile of the station and on a line that runs to Liverpool Street. Shenfield is a no can't remember what my partner said either to expensive or bad journey. We have been searching for 2 years problem is this area is over an hours drive hence I post in the forum as a long way to go and see if people say the area is no good. Reasons for leaving London is the only part we can afford are the bad parts I grew up on an estate and want better for my daughter. Were in a flat now and will never afford a house in London.


----------



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

So were back looking in billericay someone told me to try wickford or Rayleigh as more for your money but not sure.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 11, 2015)

LondonRose2015 said:


> So were back looking in billericay someone told me to try wickford or Rayleigh as more for your money but not sure.



Wickford, Rayleigh, all the same. Nice but very Essex.

I bought in Potters Bar, Herts, for about 400k. 3 Bed Semi Detached. And my train goes into Kings X or Moorgate. Nice area. Good Schools.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 11, 2015)

You could try looking at places on the Metropolitan Line in Herts, if you need to get into Liverpool St. I think Watford is ok. Quite diverse, not edgy, a good shopping centre, theatre and cinemas. I'm told the schools are ok. West Watford is the better part of town, North Watford is rougher. I've not experienced so much of the 'Essex' attitudes there. I don't know what house prices are like there now. Used to be affordable, but the ripple effect is happening there, along with displaced people affected by the benefits cap in London, putting prices up.


----------



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

Were already on the met line at the moment we ruled out Watford as our budget would only get a small narrow Victorian terrace within reasonable distance to the station. 

What does very Essex mean and Essex attitude?


----------



## telbert (Aug 11, 2015)

Have a look at Chadwell Heath.Great train service into Liverpool St,Romford and Chelmsford .Plus a few decent restaurants and shops and a couple of decent pubs too and crossrail's coming soon.


----------



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

Excellent schools in chadwell heath so going to start looking at that area also.


----------



## telbert (Aug 11, 2015)

FullFathomFive said:


> My parents moved around London alot as i was a kid, but then eventually settled in Dagenham when i was about 14. The following 7 years were awful. I moved back into London as soon as i could. Everyone was the same. Born in Dagenham die in Dagenham. Fun was Romford on a saturday night.




That's changed quite a bit now.


----------



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

What is Romford like? Always thought it was a bit rough but then the schools in Chadwell heath are grade one and two ofstead so assume it's a good place.


----------



## telbert (Aug 11, 2015)

Romford town center has a  good market and loads of shops and a fair few quality pubs and restaurants.Decent schools  and nearby Havering College.Property prices go from about 160k for a 1 bed flat /apartment to a few million for an Only way is Essex gaff.In my opinion, the only downside is the nightlife.Weekends its normally full to the rafters with chavvy cunts loaded up on shit charlie looking for someone to glass.On the odd occasion i find myself drinking there of a weekend,i try to make sure i'm long gone by about 10ish.


----------



## maomao (Aug 11, 2015)

LondonRose2015 said:


> What is Romford like? Always thought it was a bit rough but then the schools in Chadwell heath are grade one and two ofstead so assume it's a good place.


Not really rough at all. I live in central Romford and I really quite like it despite coming from a little closer to central London. Town centre's a little lively at 4am on a Saturday or Sunday morning but not threatening. There's little to satisfy the trendy urbanite but we have restaurants, cinemas and one of the best shopping areas in London (I vastly prefer it to Westfields). I'm a lot happier raising my child here than I would have been in Hackney.


----------



## maomao (Aug 11, 2015)

Harold Wood seems very quiet to me but quiet is nice. If I had a car and a little lottery win I'd probably move there.


----------



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

I was brought up around Tottenham myself awful place. We looked at Harold wood a few houses were within our budget. Were trying to narrow down our house search and ideally move by next summer as want another baby but can't have another  till we move as two dependents reduce borrowing considerably. The flat value is increasing by 3k a month. Has anyone successfully sold and purchased another? We did sell last year but anything we bid on accepted the first time buyer as we were in a chain.


----------



## LondonRose2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

Maomao- can I ask what brought you to romford?  Or did u live there before you had children?

At the moment at the number one spot is billericay as that's purely based on a good place for little one and easy for other half to get to work but in the long run will it be to boring maybe 

Now thinking of heading to chadwell heath care anyone suggest any rods worth going to or things to see? Just so I can get a feel for the area


----------



## maomao (Aug 11, 2015)

LondonRose2015 said:


> Maomao- can I ask what brought you to romford?  Or did u live there before you had children?
> 
> At the moment at the number one spot is billericay as that's purely based on a good place for little one and easy for other half to get to work but in the long run will it be to boring maybe
> 
> Now thinking of heading to chadwell heath care anyone suggest any rods worth going to or things to see? Just so I can get a feel for the area


We found ourselves in a position to buy and buying in Hackney would have been stupid. A one bedroom flat cost the same as our (very modest) semi did here. Spent a couple of months researching where we could afford and given that Edmonton (where I grew up) was just too depressing ended up here due to transport and shopping convenience. 

Get the train from Liverpool Street to Chadwell Heath then get a bus to central Romford (so you can have a look at the area) and have a wander about. Wednesdays and Fridays are good because they're market days. 

I only ever go to Chadwell Heath for the Chinese cash and carry but most of what I've seen is just pretty boring residential.


----------



## telbert (Aug 12, 2015)

maomao said:


> We found ourselves in a position to buy and buying in Hackney would have been stupid. A one bedroom flat cost the same as our (very modest) semi did here. Spent a couple of months researching where we could afford and given that Edmonton (where I grew up) was just too depressing ended up here due to transport and shopping convenience.
> 
> Get the train from Liverpool Street to Chadwell Heath then get a bus to central Romford (so you can have a look at the area) and have a wander about. Wednesdays and Fridays are good because they're market days.
> 
> I only ever go to Chadwell Heath for the Chinese cash and carry but most of what I've seen is just pretty boring residential.




Gotta love Hoo Hing


----------



## maomao (Aug 12, 2015)

telbert said:


> Gotta love Hoo Hing


I love their tannoy music. My theory is it's the boss's kid playing the guitar and he makes them play it in all their shops. They've been playing the same music in their Walthamstow branch too for at least 3 years. It must drive the staff mental.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 13, 2015)

telbert said:


> That's changed quite a bit now.



They still live there, i visit all the time. If anything its got worse.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 13, 2015)

LondonRose2015 said:


> Were already on the met line at the moment we ruled out Watford as our budget would only get a small narrow Victorian terrace within reasonable distance to the station.
> 
> What does very Essex mean and Essex attitude?



Without sounding like a pompous prick, its Sun/Daily Mail Reading, small minded, small world, uncultured bores. They swallow whatever is in the top 10, where whatever they are told to and never venture into London other than to work.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 13, 2015)

I dunno if I've left this too late, but I thought I might as well chip in, as I work in Loughton, and am there right now in my office. If you can afford debden (Loughton ex-council estsate overspill) i'd do so. OK schools, well-connected, both have some reasonable pubs (though i'd avoid the Winston Churchill in Debden like the plague), reasonable restaurants and shops, and epping forest is a lovely place to explore. 
as for the locals (aka my workmates/drinking partners) - same as everywhere, good and bad. The area possibly has more 'lagerlout/lagerloutette' types than most - but its' population is tilted towards teens and 20s. I've worked - and socialised - in far worse places


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 13, 2015)

FullFathomFive said:


> Without sounding like a pompous prick, its Sun/Daily Mail Reading, small minded, small world, uncultured bores. They swallow whatever is in the top 10, where whatever they are told to and never venture into London other than to work.


tbh, you've summed up quite large swathes of England there


----------



## telbert (Aug 13, 2015)

FullFathomFive said:


> They still live there, i visit all the time. If anything its got worse.



Not true.Ive lived here for 46 years and more and more people born here are leaving every year,along with a massive influx of people from all over the world that have settled here.Dagenham Heathway has a good few african shops which serve the local community,polish shops all over the place (with a decent one right on my doorstep) and Green Lane is full of shops that would only survive by serving  people not born here,along with a fantastic Turkish shop thatsalways full of people not born here.


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2015)

FullFathomFive said:


> Without sounding like a pompous prick, its Sun/Daily Mail Reading, small minded, small world, uncultured bores. They swallow whatever is in the top 10, where whatever they are told to and never venture into London other than to work.


I work in zone 2 and am currently on a mission to see how long I can go without a trip to zone 1 because it's full of small-minded, small world twats who think that anyone who doesn't want to pay 1200 or more a month for a one-bedroom flat or 5 pounds plus for a 'craft ale' and puts having a bit of space for their family above the hustle and bustle of the city is somehow 'uncultured'. My own street (and indeed my house) is a cultural melting pot. And coming from Edmonton and Hackney I find the coiffured wankers that patrol the high street on Friday and Saturday nights with their fake violence a bit of a joke compared to the threats in the city.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 14, 2015)

maomao said:


> I work in zone 2 and am currently on a mission to see how long I can go without a trip to zone 1 because it's full of small-minded, small world twats who think that anyone who doesn't want to pay 1200 or more a month for a one-bedroom flat or 5 pounds plus for a 'craft ale' and puts having a bit of space for their family above the hustle and bustle of the city is somehow 'uncultured'. My own street (and indeed my house) is a cultural melting pot. And coming from Edmonton and Hackney I find the coiffured wankers that patrol the high street on Friday and Saturday nights with their fake violence a bit of a joke compared to the threats in the city.




Touche, each part of town has its own issues. I just described the ones i faced in Essex. Agree with your East London report too.


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 14, 2015)

telbert said:


> Not true.Ive lived here for 46 years and more and more people born here are leaving every year,along with a massive influx of people from all over the world that have settled here.Dagenham Heathway has a good few african shops which serve the local community,polish shops all over the place (with a decent one right on my doorstep) and Green Lane is full of shops that would only survive by serving  people not born here,along with a fantastic Turkish shop thatsalways full of people not born here.



I'm not referring to that, ive seen all of that and its excellent improvement on the area.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 14, 2015)

Streathamite said:


> though i'd avoid the Winston Churchill in Debden like the plague



That's been knocked down recently, it was owned by the council and the Broadway area is being redeveloped.  Caused a bit of a fuss but no loss to humanity imo


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 14, 2015)

Croydon is cheap, south Norwood.  

Feel very lucky to have a house here. 22 mins to victoria. My daughter will grow up in one of the most diverse boroughs in London, much to the disgust of family members who moved out to Essex and the like. Ha, fuck em.


----------



## telbert (Aug 15, 2015)

FullFathomFive said:


> I'm not referring to that, ive seen all of that and its excellent improvement on the area.


What were you referring to?


----------



## FullFathomFive (Aug 24, 2015)

telbert said:


> What were you referring to?




My reference that fun was Romford on a saturday night was sarcasm.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 24, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> That's been knocked down recently, it was owned by the council and the Broadway area is being redeveloped.  Caused a bit of a fuss but no loss to humanity imo


I couldn't agree with you more. Good news that it's gone.


----------

